# Martell Petty For Sale - Ironwood



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2018)

*160mm Petty - AZ Ironwood Western - CPM154*








Model - Petty
Blade Length - 160mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Handle Style - Western
Handle Materials - AZ Ironwood & Buffalo Horn
Collection - Professional
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!



Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to have great edge retention, ease of sharpening, and low maintenance requirements.

_*Please see close up pictures for details.


_*Price - $385*_*


*_*If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.*_*




*_


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2018)

PM for me for today's (only) special sale on this knife! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2018)

Serious to sell this today folks....PM me! :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (May 16, 2018)

That is beautiful. Really striking ironwood on the handle too.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2018)

This one is *SOLD*


----------

